# r34 front end?



## brianb24 (May 18, 2008)

is there any kit or any sort of cheap way to do this front end conversion on a 93 hatch?
any help would be great:fluffy:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

nope. i wouldn't do it anyways, its damn ugly.


----------



## brianb24 (May 18, 2008)

i love the r34 front end i was thinking s15 silvia but like four prople i know have done it


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

r34 conversion's don't belong on 240's. they do not flow well at all. i've never been a big fan of the S15 conversion either, but if you want to do it then go for it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i like this one much better than any of the silvia/skyline kits that are out.


----------



## brianb24 (May 18, 2008)

that kinda reminds me of those old porches


----------



## Banglish (Aug 20, 2008)

ooo that fairlady conversion is niace


----------

